# Looking for Elective



## Accolade

Hi
I am Wissam. 4th med student in Syria.
 I have been searching the internet for good opportunities of elective in us, as I am preparing to get my speciality in the US after graduating. All the med schools I found required either USMLE step 1 already or to be a final-year student or so. I ask you for help to give me some list of good uni.s that offer me elective on pulmonary medicine, pathology or molecular biology...#confused
Wissam


----------



## hammad khan

*Elective In USA Colleges*
*Application Fee*
Tuition Fee
Albany Medical College
US: $0 
International: NA
$0 no MI regurlar ranking.
Albert Einstein College of Medicine of Yeshiva University
US: $1-49 
International: $1-49
$0 no MI. BAD RANKING.
Baylor College of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $500-599
US-$25.00 per elective INTERNATIONAL $500.00 per elective . 500 apply+500 fees.
Duke University School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
LCME approved schools-$200.00, Non-LCME approved schools - $2000.00 
East Tennessee State University James H. Quillen College of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $0
$0 usually does?€™t accepts. Makes exeptions that have to be explained.
Emory University School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
$85 faculty sponsored!!
Harvard Medical School
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
International students pay $2,230.00 per month. Tuition will be $2,400.00 as of 9/1/2001. 
Jefferson Medical College of Thomas Jefferson University
US: $0 
International: $50-99
$750 per 4 week elective (International students) sent a mail. No reply yet.
Louisiana State University School of Medicine in Shreveport
US: $0 
International: $0
$0 NO MI. Student must specify the faculty sponsor? Difficult to get. Complicated.
Mayo Medical School
US: $0 
International: $300-399
$0 si MI. algo caro, pero bueno.
Medical College of Wisconsin
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 for US/Canadian students $3,454.00 for foreign students 
Mount Sinai School of Medicine of New York University
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 students from US, Canadian,Puerto Rico schools;$300/4 week elective international students 
Northwestern University The Feinberg School of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$1000.00 for international students 
Ohio State University College of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $200-299
$0 mailed. Secretary on vacations. Only accepts img if affilition w cool or faculty sponsored.
State University of New York Downstate Medical Center College of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $150-199
$0 if it?€™s going to be NY then, mt sinai works well.
The Warren Alpert Medical School of Brown University
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
$3020.00(International students only) 
Tufts University School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
$2500 tuition/per one month rotation for students from International medical schools 
Tulane University School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $200-299
ONLY International Visiting Students pay $300 per rotation .no need of MI to foreign students. 
Universidad Central del Caribe School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $0
$0 
University of Alabama School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $100-149
South US. Far from eastern coast Faculty sponsored only, if school hasn?€™t an affiliation.$0 SI MI. 
University of California Los Angeles David Geffen SOM
US: $100-149 
International: $300-399
$0 Advises not to apply is our own school doesn?€™t offer electives to their students. In english?. Doesn?€™t seem that it will work out.
University of California San Diego School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $200-299
$0 no MI. send a mail to get the form. Schools that have eng as language only? Not very clear in website.
University of California, Irvine, College of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $200-299
$0 earliest date august. NO MI. A bit complicated, few spots. 2 img /month.2 students/school/yr.
University of Cincinnati College of Medicine
US: $0 
International: NA
International Students - $250.00US Students -0- . send mails to depts, if they aprove then only will registrar consider for aproval.
University of Connecticut School of Medicine
US: $0 
International: NA
$0 NO MI. sent a mail. No reply.
University of Illinois College of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $50-99
$0 SI MI. COULDN?€™T FIND MORE INFO. WEBSITE TRICKY. Page couldn?€™t be found.
Sent a mail, they haven?€™t replied yet.
University of Kansas School of Medicine
US: $1-49 
International: $200-299
$50.00 per semester .NO MI. 300 APPLY FEES..ok accepts for jan-to may. GOOD.
Kansas is in the centre of usa. FAR from everywhere. Seems to be IMG FRDlY. NO H1B.
University of Louisville School of Medicine
US: $0 
International: NA
$0 6 months total.quite good! Grades that show u do well above ur national average!!receives many apply?€™s . decision based on academics.
University of Massachusetts Medical School
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
$0 SI MI. Buena onda.
University of Minnesota Medical School
US: $150-199 
International: NA
$0 couldn?€™t find info for visiting students. Didn?€™t look more deeply.
University of New Mexico School of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 .no mi. no anda webpage. No busque mas.
University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: $700+
$0 NO MI. mandar mail p averiguar mas. En espera de respuesta. under review for foreign med.
University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine
US: $1-49 
International: NA
$0 NO MI. START APRIL! expensive
University of Puerto Rico School of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $0
$25 for each course and $35 for construction fee. 
University of Rochester School of Medicine and Dentistry
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$375 per week outside the exchange agreement. Caro. NO MI. possible though. Only after june 1
University of South Alabama College of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $100-149
$0 
University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston
US: $0 
International: $0
$0 si!! No podes esar e el internado!
University of Texas Medical School at Houston
US: $50-99 
International: $200-299
$0 SI MI.good choices 4 electives.250 appli fees.
University of Texas School of Medicine at San Antonio
US: $1-49 
International: $1-49
$0 NO MI. J1 VISA. MANY REQ JUST TO check is I can apply.
University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center at Dallas Southwestern Medical School
US: $0 
International: $0
$25.00 SI MI !! mail, response pending. Very possible. YES!!
University of Vermont College of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 No MI. 100/month applyct. 4 months prior. MAY STARTS. INTERNAL MED ONLY. Some r quite i.nteresting.
University of Wisconsin School of Medicine and Public Health
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 No MI. need of CPR. Noo! Mala onda!
Virginia Commonwealth University School of Medicine
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$0 POSSIBLE. No MI. sept onwards.
Wake Forest University School of Medicine
US: $50-99 
International: NA
International Students pay $3205 per month of instruction 
Wayne State University SOM
US: $50-99 
International: $50-99
$0 
Weill Cornell Medical College
US: $100-149 
International: $100-149
$2000 International Students Only 
Yale University School of Medicine
US: $0 
International: $0
$150.00 US student-no housing, For foreign students 2,400.00- includes malpractice and housing 
McGill University Faculty of Medicine
US: $200-299 
International: $400-499
$0 
University of British Columbia Faculty of Medicine
US: $150-199 
International: $150-199
$0 
University of Toronto Faculty of Medicine
US: $0 
International: NA
1-2 wks, $216.00 3-4 wks, $288.00 5-6 wks, $360.00 7-8 wks, $432.00


----------



## MastahRiz

awesome!


----------



## anticholinesterase

He still needs to complete his USMLE right?


----------



## soobia

hi,
i am 3rd yr student i have cleared successfully the 3 basics, pharma, c.med, f.med, patho: and micro-bio, nowadays we are studying MEDICINE instead of gynae, obst: or ENT does this type of medicine studying will have any influence on electives? I am searching for electives in US, what is least requirement for grades/ percentges? and do i need to improve my language for this programme?


----------



## Madani Sheikh

Hammad! Great Job.. Great help... Keep it up..


----------



## rajeel.imran

*Mod Edit: English only please, thanks. 
*


----------



## Lendoma78

I am Freddy, come from North Carolina.


----------

